# Grey Knights Plog



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

So. Just started a Grey Knights army as a test for several things.

They are primarily a speed test. The plan is to have the whole lot finished in less than 7 days to a high tabletop standard.

The army will include when finished:

Grand Master
Librarian
5 x Strike
5 x Strike
5 x Terminator
5 x Purifier
5 x Purgation
5 x Interceptor
3 x Paladin
2 x Dread Knight

So here's the start of it:

The 2 Strike Squads + Paladin Apothecary.



















some single shots




























Paladin Apothecary:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Nothing short of amazing!  +rep


----------



## Yoritomo Jiriki (Nov 4, 2010)

I'd like to see bigger/higher res images. They look a lot like the studio copies. Well done! I'd give you rep but I don't know how hehe


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Looking good man!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice looking GKs! Would love to see some writing or something on the banners and scrolls though.


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

Yeah, my technical drawing pen died on me so they're wordless at the moment. They will get names at some point though.


----------



## StalkerZero (Oct 3, 2010)

Your work (and a few others on here) really makes me want to start Grey Knights because they look so amazing when done right.

Mine would probably more closely resemble the marshmallow man from Ghost Busters after I was done.

Very nice coloring. I especially love the work on the halberd blade and the eyes.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

GK looking very good. I like the effect you have achieved on the nemesis weapons.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Whizzwang said:


> Yeah, my technical drawing pen died on me so they're wordless at the moment. They will get names at some point though.


Pen?! PEN?! 

Nothing you can't do without a brush!! +Rep for the fantastic stuff though!


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Jesus...you did those quickly? Fuck, that would take me a year to paint :laugh: +rep sir.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Damn, those look very clean. This is one to follow for sure. +rep.


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

Cheers for the comments guys.

I've just about finished the Interceptors and will try to get pictures up this afternoon if I can get my camera back off the missus.

I'm away for the next few days celebrating my 32nd. Will be back with more updates on Monday if i don't post before then.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Some very nice looking models. I took a look at the GK sprues last night and I am very impressed with the quantity of options they come with.

Will you be doing a dreadknight?


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Great start so far. I'm looking forward to seeing more!


----------

